# Faye's Naked!



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

A few pics about shearing on my blog www.littlemeadowsfarms.blogspot.com


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So whatcha gonna do with the fleece??

Oh! I forgot to tell you last week - going along with your 'adopt-a-sheep' program, I saw someone on etsy that was offering CSA memberships for the wool of their sheep herd.

Another thing to think about ....


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

You're talking about the couple out on Martha's Vineyard? Do you think that wording/concept is a better one than the "adopt a sheep"?

Hope to sell all the fleece I can, we're expecting to have to spend nearly $1,000. for hay this year. So I'm going to put up fleece pics on the web site and charge by the pound - adult Dorset $5 and Jacob $8, $12 for the hogget fleeces. What fleece doesn't sell I'm going to spin up and sell. Just got in dyes from Pro-chem so going to start working on spaced dyed yarns for socks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think it was someone on Martha's Vineyard.

In my mind, 'adopt-a-sheep' would be getting fleece from that one sheep, whereas when I think of CSA, I think of getting a portion of all fleeces of the herd.

I don't know which I would like better .... but when I saw the CSA, I immediately thought of you.

Let us know when the fleece go up on your site.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I love the spots on Teacups rump. Is her fleece spotted like that? I don't remember seeing a sheep like that in your flock.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Teacup's fleece from the outside just looks creamy white so it was a surprise to us too. If you look at the fleece folded back you can see that it's a heathery grey half way and then becomes cream. I'll pull out a few locks and take a photo of them so you can see the change, quite interesting.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Cyndi, thank you for thinking of me - that's so nice to hear.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

(So, is Teacup's "old coat" spoken for already?)


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

No, Teacup's fleece is available, this is her hogget fleece so we're asking $12/lb. Let me get some more pics up on Flickr so you can see the colour better. This morning we sheared Fiona and Precious - whoohoo the Corriedale fleece is so beautiful but so difficult, I was sweating bullets and still managed to cut her - "sh*t, damn, hell!" as my Mum says, I just hate to hurt them, granted it wasn't big but still. Going into to town soon to get some wine for tonight!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's a pic of Teacup's locks, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2335687272/

Can't seem to get the pic to show up here directly, sigh.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I tried but i couldn't get it to show up either, (not that I was trying to brown nose or anything like that missFalconIcalledItfirst :nana:

:duel:

Is teacup a jacob?? I have at least 3 jacob fleeces I need to get carded before I buy another one. It's all yours Falcon.

It's a beautiful lock!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, Teacup is a full Jacob, she's one of Bethany's daughters and Issac is the sire to everyone. It's funny but I just don't remember her being so freckled when she was born but then Bethany was the last one to lamb and things aren't real clear of that time in general! Plus these Jacobs like to do the Greta Garbo thing when they're lambing - I could be right in with the Dorsets and even had Fiona's head on my lap doing lamaze with her, lol.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm being a responsible adult :Bawling: and fore-going Teacup's first shear. 

But I call her second! :nana:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

OK Falcon, you are on the list for Teacup's fleece next March, I'll send you a PM about reserving her formally. Oceanrose is next on the list, with right of refusal should Falcon change her mind. Good thing I bought some dyes from Prochemical, it looks like all that I'll have left are the white ones - but I'm so glad that these fleeces are going off to good homes. Thanks everyone for your interest. And next time I'm out with the sheep I'm going to give Teacup an extra rub and tell her thanks for being so freckly!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:bouncy: Yay! That gives me something to look forward all the gloomy next winter to come! :bouncy:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, it is so great to to be selling something that makes folks dance up and down! In my previous incarnation I had an optometric practice - believe me no one jumped up and down thrilled to hear they needed new glasses! Although I must admit many were very happy with funky styles and the custom work I did - I had a lab right there and even taught Bob how to cut and edge. Miss the person to person contact but don't miss the hours. So providing fleece is very uplifting for me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I love going to my eye doctor, I'm going on Tuesday. I love being told I need glasses too, maybe not the first time though. With age my eyes are changing rapidly. I'm try someone new this time. Cant wait to have my visit :clap:

But, yea, I can understand how nice it must feel to be able to raise and sell things that make people so happy. :buds: Here's to your continued success :buds:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very beautiful animals and fleece!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you Elocn.

Susan, you are an exceptional person all the way around, lol! I don't remember not wearing glasses so a visit to the Optometrist office was always nice because I got a new look - appearancewise and being able to see the world brighter, sharper. But I remember one guy who when he came back to pick up his glasses told us he had hit the scotch bottle when he found out he needed bifocals. Well, I thought, try wearing bifocals in high school- it does a lot for your social life! This was of course before the progressive or lineless ones.

Back to the topic: I posted about the fleeces over on Ravelry - I swear I need to clone Teacup! She's one of Bethany's who is looking close to delivery - she and Precious are unplanned mothers - electric fencing didn't hold Issac as well as I thought it would. Who knows maybe we'll get another Teacup type of fleece! Gotta look on the bright side of these things.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I bet it is frustrating having ONE sheep with a fleece everyone wants. Lucky ME :bouncy:

Back from the eye doc. Everything checked out a-ok other than my prescription has changed yet again. Got all new frames and lenses. Liese I went from perfect 20/20 vision to needing trifocals over night. Only had to wear glasses n a regular basis for the last 5 years got the first pair 10 years ago. The hard part is that my head and face are so small I have to usually look at kids glasses. I got two pair one with pretty funky frames but nothing too odd. By the end of the week Ill be able to see again :happy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I broke down and called dibbs on Mr. Darcy's hogget fleece.... darn that mr personality...


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Susan, that's the way of it, perfect vision and then intermediate and close up goes overnight it seems. 

Cyndi, Mr. Personality is behaving himself but many of the young girls aren't right now - hormones in the air I think because Bethany is laying down, getting up, pawing and pacing so sometime today I expect we'll have some little ones. Fortunately they're out in front so I can watch from the window. There's storms forecasted for today & tonight so the pressures must be setting her off. Once she has them I'll try to get her into the hoop shelter to keep the babies dry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Liese please make sure you post pictures of the babies.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Oh Liese please make sure you post pictures of the babies.


:rock:
What Marchie said!! 

:sing:


----------

